
Facebook is giving advertisers access to your shadow contact information - antoinec
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/09/27/hill-facebook
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017)

